# BFP, 12dpo. HUGE temp drop



## SiBelle

Please tell me I have nothing to worry about? This is my first :bfp: and I don't want it to go away :cry:

I tested again this morning and still got a :bfp:

I really don't know what to think of this... :shrug:


----------



## DolceBella

I would guess that you're ok hun... You had another BFP this morning! :)


----------



## ChristinaRN

Was this BFP truely a big FAT + or one of those super faint lines? I would say if it was truely undeniable you have nothing to worry about....the temp could be a fluke. If it was super faint....well, time will have to tell. Hang in there.


----------



## baby05

I am sure the temp is nothing to worry about, my temps NEVER followed what they should when I actually was preggo!
Congrats!


----------



## lucy_x

a positive is a positive

congratualtions :kiss:


----------



## FEDup1981

Im sure all is ok! Congrats! xxx


----------



## SiBelle

You guys have no idea how you relieved me!
Both BFP's are very clear and bright! I haven't slept much the last couple of days and am quite stressed at work so, it could be because of that. I'll keep my FX and keep you posted. 

Thank you everyone!


----------



## v2007

Congratulations. 

V xxxx


----------



## cleckner04

Congrats!!! :flower:


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

*Congrats on your 
Have a healthy & happy 9 months!

xxxx*​


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

Congrats


----------



## polo_princess

Congratulations on your :bfp:


----------



## sabby52

Congrats :)


----------



## ChristinaRN

Congrats!!! Glad to see your temp was a fluke that one day.


----------



## SiBelle

Thank you, I read up on it and temp drops can be caused by lack of sleep and stressed. I hadn't slept well in a couple of days because of a big project at work on that day (which was stressing me out). All is well now


----------

